# Huh....



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Guess those Black Jeans I got from Eric at Frog Day are happy in their 5 gallon temp tank....










Guess I need to put some film canisters in there....

Shout out to the girlfriend who found these.


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice! Congrats!

My Vanzolinis that I got from Adam Butt on frog day are doing the same!

I have four tads in the water and one still in the egg due in the next couple days.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha nice man


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

hahahahaha, what did we tell you man? you stewed and stewed over those frogs all day! glad you bought em yet?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I really didn't have the money for those.... I still shouldnt have gotten them.... I still love them though....


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I really didn't have the money for those.... I still shouldnt have gotten them.... I still love them though....


story of my life!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Development....


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Shout out to the girlfriend who found these.


i like the implication that there are other girlfriends that didnt find the eggs. 

frogger and a player... wow!

james


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I dunno, James, his lady friend is pretty sweet on the eyes...for a youngin.. :0


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

james67 said:


> i like the implication that there are other girlfriends that didnt find the eggs.
> 
> frogger and a player... wow!
> 
> james


Yeah... She was sitting right there when I wrote the post, so I had to... We had a laugh about it.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Guess those Black Jeans I got from Eric at Frog Day are happy in their 5 gallon temp tank....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always a dilemma when this happens, do you move them or let them raise the tads...I've had pums breed in temp 10's but never a temp 5. I guess b/c the 5 is so small you will probably move them. Either way a good sign, congrats!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Im actually going to leave them and then pay close attention for excessive signs of stress. The tads aren't worth giving up the breeders, but I've kept frogs in obscure size temp tanks for quite a while with no apparent negative affects. This will just give their permanent tank more time to grow in (as much as I hate to admit it, these were an impulse buy frog and I wasn't entirely prepared for them....)


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Im actually going to leave them and then pay close attention for excessive signs of stress. The tads aren't worth giving up the breeders, but I've kept frogs in obscure size temp tanks for quite a while with no apparent negative affects. This will just give their permanent tank more time to grow in (as much as I hate to admit it, these were an impulse buy frog and I wasn't entirely prepared for them....)


My guess is most of us have made a impulse frog buy or two, lol. Good luck!


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I'm glad I didnt at frog day. My brother did though... With my money... Luckily I didn't though so I had time to make my tank all nice and perty


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm going to go ahead and say shout out to any girlfriend who attends frog day and wants more frogs around... That's a find right there Jake. Hang on to her.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Eight tads hatched. Only one has been transported....


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Well... at least three are transported now. And wouldn't you know it, instead of taking care of the eleven babies they already have, I found another good clutch of three.... My frogs are stupid (or hopefully the female just produces a ton of eggs and in three months I'll have fourteen froglets  )


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Jake: As I said on the frog day thread those and along with the blue jeans were some of the best deals to be had, to think I held them several times contemplating the buy and now this happens, in a way I am responsible for you getting them, at least its worth a few off spring. 

Congrats on a good purchase
Brian


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Well... at least three are transported now. And wouldn't you know it, instead of taking care of the eleven babies they already have, I found another good clutch of three.... My frogs are stupid (or hopefully the female just produces a ton of eggs and in three months I'll have fourteen froglets  )


Well, obviously the good news is you got a very prolific pair but you will likely lose some as I am sure you realize. I have had bigger pum pairs like black jeans double clutch and transport 12 or so tads, but the most a 1.1 ever morphed out for me was 5. 1.2's I have had 7 morph out together but either way I would imagine you should get several froglets out of this, congrats!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like I need to make an amendment. The new clutch is six eggs. That's a total of eighteen good eggs in the past two weeks....



BR5 said:


> Jake: As I said on the frog day thread those and along with the blue jeans were some of the best deals to be had, to think I held them several times contemplating the buy and now this happens, in a way I am responsible for you getting them, at least its worth a few off spring.
> 
> Congrats on a good purchase
> Brian


There were three pairs. Two of them were sold. One to me and one to Scott Menigoz. I actually somewhat preferred the display on the ones Scott got, but if I'm already getting breeding then who am I to complain.

Who was selling the blue jeans? I must not have seen them.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Here she is... three tadpoles on her back.


----------

